# How to stream video? PLEASE HELP!



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey all. I was wondering how I could stream video to my website. I have Microsoft FrontPage 2002, and the Windows Media plugin. 

I have netmeeting but other than that, I am not sure. Are there any free programs that I could turn into a LIVE stream on my website? I tried TeVeo, but then I can't access it from any other computer. Must be because of my D-Link DI704 Router with a firewall built in it.

Please post back with any ideas.

Thanks

-Mark


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Your question may seem simple on the surface, but actually is not (IMHO).

If you mean real streaming, you may have to pay a fee for real stream software for your server. If
you mean virtual streaming, you coulnd use real producer (not sure of cost status at this time) or
(not free) you could get Macromedia Flash 5 (and export as "projector" to many formats).

Hope some of this helps you decide.

John

PS Sorry it was late when I read this and didn't realize what you were actually trying to do.

Sorry I can't help.


----------

